# Kreuzworträtsel Hausaufgabe



## creder (12. Nov 2007)

Hi !
Ich habe in der Schule das Fach Informatik und wir lernen grade Java.
Als Hausaufgabe, hat uns user Lehrer dieses Kreuzworträtsel erstellt.
Es wird *benotet* und deswegen möchte ich möglichst alles richtig haben...

Ich habe schon einige Fragen beantwortet, bin mir aber bei fast allen überhaupt nicht sicher.
für euch müsste das wohl kein problem sein ^^
Die Fragen müssen auf englisch beantwortet werden.

ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand hilft.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Nov 2007)

du hast das bereits eingetragene?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Nov 2007)

3 und 13 sind noch Java-Datentypen


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Nov 2007)

2 schreibt man bei einer Methode ohne Rückgabewert


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Nov 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das gehört in die Aufgaben -> *verschoben*
> 
> Weils gerade so lustig ist:
> 16 ist IMHO falsch, da sollte "public" rein (Open house: jeder darf auf public-Elemente zugreiffen). Dann passt nämlich auch bei 7 "static" rein.



*Beiträge zusammengeführt, Doppelpost gelöscht!


----------



## creder (12. Nov 2007)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du hast das bereits eingetragene?



jup das bereits eingetragene hab ich mir bereits überlegt.
ich mach es mal up-to-date:
das in lila geschriebene ist mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit richtig. mehr weis ich aber nich.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (12. Nov 2007)

so auf die schnelle

13 String
3 float
2 void
18 systemoutprint
9 compiler


----------



## creder (12. Nov 2007)

danke !
jetzt fehlt nur noch die 5, 12 und die 4.
bei den in rot geschriebenen können fehler drin sein.
ich kriegs echt nich raus.
plz help

aktuell:


----------



## creder (12. Nov 2007)

bei nr. 4 könnte doch VARIABLE reinpassen, oder ?


----------



## Drake (13. Nov 2007)

Die 5

Viele Klassen kommen ohen diese einfach nicht aus. Getter und Setter sind z.B. welche nur in der Anzhl aber ohne e, also der englische Begriff dafür. Erledigen wirklich die meiste Arbeit, zumindestens tun sie so, denn sie können antworten, müssen aber nicht, s. 2 Senkrecht.


----------



## HLX (13. Nov 2007)

Die 15 ist falsch.


```
/* Das hier kommt in die 12 */
```


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2007)

dann ist 15 also etwas sehr wichtiges beim Programmstart


----------



## creder (13. Nov 2007)

okay also ich hab die 15 gelöscht und in die 12 COMMENT reingeschrieben, weil man in java kommentare "between stars" schreibt, wie HLX gesagt hat.
bei der 4 hab ich VARIABLE reingeschrieben, weil ich mir dachte, dass in variablen etwas behalten wird (holds sth. like a cup).

jetzt fehlt nur noch die *5* und die *15*

weis keiner was da reinkommen könnte ?


----------



## creder (13. Nov 2007)

nr. 1 (Bytecode analyst) könnte doch falsch sein, oder ?
weil ein INTERPRETER ja nicht den bytecode ausliest, sondern den quellcode.


----------



## tfa (13. Nov 2007)

creder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jetzt fehlt nur noch die *5* und die *15*
> 
> weis keiner was da reinkommen könnte ?



5 hat Drake doch schon verraten. 15 ist eine besondere 5, die man pro Programm nur einmal braucht


----------



## creder (13. Nov 2007)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> creder hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr redet alle in rätselsprache mit mir 

aber ich glaub, nachdem was tfa geschrieben hat, dass bei 5 METHOD reinkommt und bei 15 MAIN, weil main eine methode ist und man für ein programm nur eine methode braucht.
is das korrekt ?


----------



## tfa (13. Nov 2007)

Korrekt!


----------



## creder (13. Nov 2007)

danke !
ihr seid super

der thread kann jetzt eigentlich gelöscht werden.
mein lehrer sollte nicht ausversehen über diesen thread stolpern


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2007)

creder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nr. 1 (Bytecode analyst) könnte doch falsch sein, oder ?
> weil ein INTERPRETER ja nicht den bytecode ausliest, sondern den quellcode.


der Compiler liest den Quellcode und macht daraus Bytecode

der Interpreter liest den Bytecode und macht daraus einen ausgelasteten Prozessor


----------

